# End grain cutting board



## Mel Wofford (Mar 7, 2014)

A little example of my goods.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks good Mel. IDE probably pull my hair out trying to make that. Good job


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2014)

Very NIce - an end grain cutting board is on my agenda in the near future!! Any advice


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice...real nice. It would be sweet if you made a tutorial of sorts with pix of the process for the next one you make. We all love to see "How it's Made" , specially something as georgous as this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2014)

That's a nice one Mel! I've made quite a few in the past so I can appreciate the steps and head scratching that went into that. Might have to steal your design....


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2014)

Very cool ! Looks like a basket weave .


----------



## brown down (Mar 7, 2014)

the way its laid out, it looks like its cupped or dished in the center. nice job!


----------



## Mel Wofford (Mar 7, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Very NIce - an end grain cutting board is on my agenda in the near future!! Any advice



Spend some time on You Tube. I learned a lot just watch others. Pick an easy design for your first one. This one is about number 10 and it looks nothing like I intended it to when I started. Morphed as I went and it turned out really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

